
More jobs than people out of work, something the US economy never experienced - RickJWagner
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/05/there-are-more-jobs-than-people-out-of-work.html
======
tartoran
[https://outline.com/eK8gVY](https://outline.com/eK8gVY)

------
jelliclesfarm
This is from June 2018. Is this still true?

~~~
tropo
It's more true. Unemployment dropped from 4.0% down to 3.5%.

